# Pre-Purchase Questions.



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

I have looked over the forum and so maybe the answer is out there but under different wording / terminology..

(1) Can two Roamio Basic's share programs? AKA: If program is recorded on Roamio Basic #1 (living room) be viewed on Roamio Basic #2 set up in another room? AKA: Can two Roamio Basic's be on the same network?

(2) If three Mini's connected to the same network with only one Roamio Basic and two of the Mini's and the Roamio Basic all tuned to the same channel does this take three tuners or do they all share the same (one) tuner till one of them changes channels?

IF the answer to #1 is yes... Can you have two Roamio Basic's on the same network along with two Mini's can the Mini's choose programing for playback from either of the two Roamio Basic's? (current Monday, Thur. & Friday programing has me recording on six channels!) 

After close to 20 years of being a DirecTV subscriber their leasing/per-set and program charges are forcing me to look else where for my programing, and since 90% of my recorded programs is Network TV which I could record off air I a looking at getting a Tivo again (I say again as my first few DirecTV DVR's were Tivo interface based.) I currently have three HD-DVR's and two HD Receivers that share programing all on the same 1GB rated wired network (Not MOCA), so can I use Tivo's to replicate the same program sharing set-up?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Yes. You can stream all shows from one to the other, and depending on your provider's usage of the copy bit, you will also be able to copy recordings from one to the other. E.g. Comcast generally only sets premium channels like HBO so that they only can be streamed, not copied. Other providers protect like everything, others don't use it at all. I don't know the rules for over the air broadcasts, but I don't think the copy bit applies there at all. Anyway, The "other" Roamio appears at the bottom of your list of recorded shows. (The 'Now Playing' list) Click it, scroll to the show you want to watch and hit play. Simple. 

And... Yes, 2 Minis stream from either of two Roamios as in your example setup. Whichever unit a Mini is paired with, you see that Roamio's Now Playing list of shows, and the other Roamio will be at the bottom of the list, just like above.

You name the Roamios something unique so that there's less confusion.

2. Three tuners, cannot share a tuner.... But if the show was being recorded, then everyone could stream it whenever they wanted without tying up tuners, whether that be in real time or a year later. The host's tuner(s) are only used by mini(s) when specifically watching live tv. 

It should drop right into place and you'd be off and running!


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

I am doing exactly what you describe, two Roamio basic on a gigabit LAN (they have 100MBit Ethernet) and a Mini. The Mini can choose between Roamios and the Roamios can stream each other's recordings very well. When used for OTA all recorded programs can be streamed or transferred if preferred.

I'm pleased with their performance, and without the complications of CableCards and tuning adapters Roamio is completely reliable in my experience.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! 

Makes me feel better about the change over.. of $500-600.00 which if my figures are correct will pay out over the five to six months with an over all first year savings of close to $600.00 then $1200.00 the second year compared to what I am now paying DirecTV for like programing once basic HD cable in my market is added.

Does Tivo offer a rate discount on the Mini's like they do for the DVR's or are they just the flat $5.95 each no mater how many you have?

avid


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

you can lifetime the Minis too


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

spaldingclan said:


> you can lifetime the Minis too


...and lifetime on the Mini is only $149


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

I want to thank you all for your replies! It makes me at ease on making the purchase.. which currently happen as soon my I get my TAX refund!


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

Well I dug into my pocket and should have my Roamio Thursday... but I was able to pick up a used very low cost "TiVo Premiere TCD750500 4-Tuner" off of ebay used, which I understand is a cable card only box. I figure that I will connect my Roamio to my antenna for all my local stations and the Premiere to my local cable service.. add MINI's later, from everything I have read these two should be able to share recorded programming.

It may be two to three weeks after receipt of the "Premiere" before I can have cable+card connected to it.. can I still use it as a "huge" MINI? as remote streaming.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

DEC2955 said:


> It may be two to three weeks after receipt of the "Premiere" before I can have cable+card connected to it.. can I still use it as a "huge" MINI? as remote streaming.


As long as the Premiere has a TiVo subscription, it can stream any recording from the Roamio. It's not quite the same as a Mini; the Mini can access Live TV, while the Premiere can't get Live TV from the Roamio.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lgnad said:


> ...and lifetime on the Mini is only $149


*"only"* ?! I guess it depends on your viewpoint, but I consider that outrageous....


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

DEC2955 said:


> Does Tivo offer a rate discount on the Mini's like they do for the DVR's or are they just the flat $5.95 each no mater how many you have?


Same 5.95 no matter how many. They know you already have a main device with tuners that you have service on, so this price includes a "multi service discount". I would recommend the lifetime service if you can afford it.



spaldingclan said:


> you can lifetime the Minis too





lgnad said:


> ...and lifetime on the Mini is only $149


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bierboy said:


> *"only"* ?! I guess it depends on your viewpoint, but I consider that outrageous....


Compared to $499 for lifetime on a Roamio it's a deal. Really though you should view lifetime as part of the purchase price, so a Mini actually costs around $250, which isn't that bad really considering it replaces a cable box that my cable company charges me $150/year to rent.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Compared to $499 for lifetime on a Roamio it's a deal...


You're seriously comparing a Mini to a Roamio? Give me a break...apples to oranges...no comparison. The Mini requires the other units to function. It's not standalone. It's ridiculous for TiVo to charge anything for Mini service let alone their monthly or lifetime rates...


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bierboy said:


> You're seriously comparing a Mini to a Roamio? Give me a break...apples to oranges...no comparison. The Mini requires the other units to function. It's not standalone. It's ridiculous for TiVo to charge anything for Mini service let alone their monthly or lifetime rates...


I'm saying that if the Mini weren't an option, I would have had to buy 3 Roamios rather than 1 Roamio and 2 Minis to watch TV on all 3 of the TVs in my house, which would have been much more expensive. I completely understand TiVo's need to charge what it does for the Mini, since it basically replaces the need for multiple DVR's within a single residence. Given that the Mini cannibalizes their DVR sales, I think the price TiVo charges for the Mini is actually quite reasonable.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> ... I think the price TiVo charges for the Mini is actually quite reasonable.


I totally agree....I'm saying there should be NO CHARGE for the *service*....


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bierboy said:


> I totally agree....I'm saying there should be NO CHARGE for the *service*....


As I said above, I consider the lifetime service charge as part of the price. The Mini does connect directly to the TiVo servers to get its guide data and software updates. TiVo isn't going to just provide that perpetual support on the Mini for free.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> As I said above, I consider the lifetime service charge as part of the price. The Mini does connect directly to the TiVo servers to get its guide data and software updates. TiVo isn't going to just provide that perpetual support on the Mini for free.


Then we'll agree to disagree....


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

tatergator1 said:


> As long as the Premiere has a TiVo subscription, it can stream any recording from the Roamio. It's not quite the same as a Mini; the Mini can access Live TV, while the Premiere can't get Live TV from the Roamio.


"LIVE" programs are not my concern right now.. so the two will be able to stream between each other and as far as "LIVE" goes.. can I start a recording on one and watch it on the other one (delayed replay)? As the Premiere will be used to record cable shows and close to 90% of them will be recorded at night for viewing the next day... it is mainly a question of set-up.
avid


----------

